# USB3.0-Cardreader von Frontpanel geht nicht - defekt oder inkompatibel?



## Herbboy (30. August 2012)

Ich hab ein Akasa ICR-17 Frontpanel Caseking.de » Zubehör » Cardreader & -writer » Akasa AK-ICR-17 Interner USB 3.0 5-Port Card Reader - schwarz  an meinem Gigabyte 970A-UD3 angeschlossen. Das Frontpanel wird intern onboard mit je einem USB2.0 und 3.0-Header verbunden, das ist für die 5 USB-Anschlüsse (2x 3.0, 3x 2.0), die auch problemlos funktionieren. Für den Cardreader-Teil muss man ein "normales" USB-Kabel durchs gehäuse verlegen und hinten an einem USB-Anschluss anstecken. Das habe ich getan, aber es tut sich nichts. Auch an einem USB2.0-Port passiert nichts. Ich dachte zuerst, dass evlt. nur keine "Erkennungs"-Meldung kommt, wenn man den Cardreader nur anschließet, aber auch wenn ich eine SD-Karte einschiebe passiert nichts.

Ist der Cardreader defekt? Oder kann er inkompatibel zu meinem Board sein?

Treiber und Windows7 ist alle aktuell, spezielle für den Reader gibt es keine.


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2012)

Blöde Frage: Der hintere USB-Port geht aber generell? 
Hast nen anderen PC an dem du es mal testen kannst? Wenn sich auch da nichts tut, dann scheint der Kartenleser hinüber zu sein. Wobei es mich wundert, dass die USB-Ports dann noch ohne Probleme funktionieren...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

Die Hubs funzen, mal im Gerätemanager bei den USB Root Hubs unter Energieeinstellungen die Stromsparfunktion deaktiviert? Möglicherweise zickt der Stromstecker ( mal dran wackeln oder woanders erneut anstecken )?


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2012)

@mojox: am gleichen Port des PCs funktionert zB ein USB-Stick einwandfrei. Und die USB-POrts des Panels haben ja eigene Stecker, die man onboard mit dem Board verbindet - der Cardreader-Teil hat einen eigenen Stecker, den man hinten am PC anschließt. D.h. es kann durchaus sein, dass nur der Cardreader nicht okay ist.


@Baktrius: kann es denn sein, dass die USB-Ports vorne am Panel gehen, obwohl der Strom des Panels nicht korrekt angeschlossen ist bzw. vlt zu wenig Strom kommt? Braucht denn ein Cardreader mehr Strom als 5 USB-Ports, obwohl er ja auch noch den Strom aus dem USB-Port des Boards bekommt?

Ich hab mal geschaut: für die USB Root Hubs hab ich nun bei allen die Energiesparmöglichkeit deaktiviert. Es ist aber so: wenn ich den USB-Stecker für den Cardreader einstecke, taucht nichts neues unter den "USB Controller" beim Gerätemanager auf... 


Der USB-Controller für die externen Ports ist einer von Etron (EJ168), da es beim AMD 970er-Chipsatz ja glaub ich keine nativen (externen) 3.0er gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

Ich würde auf den Stromstecker tippen, die Hubs brauchen keinen Strom nur der Cardreader. Entweder ist der Reader wirklich defekt oder das Kabel bzw Stecker ist der letzte Crap.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2012)

*edit*   hab mal den Stecker grad getrennt, da kam das Geräusch "USb abgesteckt", und beim Wiedereinstecken des Stromsteckers der "USB angeschlossen"-Sound - also doch kein Stromproblem?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

Hm, aber vielleicht ein Wackler im Stecker?


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2012)

An welchem Stecker denn?

Ich hab jetzt alles probiert, sogar mal den Stecker an mein Notebook angeschlossen, ob es vlt. doch nur am Board liegt, aber es hilft nichts... und die Kabel verschwinden alle im Gehäuse des Readers, d.h. nachsehen kann ich da nicht, ob da vlt. nur ein Wackler am Startpunkt der Kabel ist.


*edit* ich bin jetzt fast 100% sicher, dass mit dem Teil was nicht stimmt, denn wenn ich den PC "ganz kalt" starte, also der Strom ganz weg war, bleibt er reproduzierbar hängen bei "AHCI Drive Init" - stecke ich aber die beiden USB-Stecker ab, bootet der PC auch "ganz kalt" problemlos.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

Ich meinte den 4 pol Molexstecker, das dort ein Wackler drin ist ( hatte so etwas vergleichbares bei einer Lüftersteuerung, ewige Aussetzer usw und erst ein anderes Kabel brachte die Besserung ). Hm anscheinend versucht er wohl vom Cardreader zu booten. Schick das Ding zurück


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich meinte den 4 pol Molexstecker, das dort ein Wackler drin ist ( hatte so etwas vergleichbares bei einer Lüftersteuerung, ewige Aussetzer usw und erst ein anderes Kabel brachte die Besserung ). Hm anscheinend versucht er wohl vom Cardreader zu booten. Schick das Ding zurück


 nee, vom cardreader versucht der PC sicher nicht zu booten. Wenn überhaupt, dann versucht der PC von den USB-POrts zu booten - denn OHNE die onboard-Stecker, aber MIT dem externen Stecker, der ja für den CardReader da ist, bootet der PC problemlos. Der Cardreader funktioniert dann aber trotzdem nicht. Das Bootproblem hab ich wiederum auch dann, wenn der Cardreader-Stecker gar nicht drin ist, aber die onboard-Stecker eingsteckt sind.

Ich versuche als letztes noch ein BIOS-Update, dann muss der wohl zurück. Würd mich nur interessieren, ob das nun ein Defekt ist oder evlt. inkompatibel, weil mein Board einen nicht-nativen USB-Chip hat.


----------



## mojoxy (31. August 2012)

Wie viel Ärger so ein kleines Teil doch machen kann 
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg mit dem Umtausch, hoffentlich funktioniert das Ersatzteil besser


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2012)

Ich hab nun mal den USB2-Stecker an einen anderen Anschluss gesteckt, nun hab ich das Bootproblem nicht mehr - aber der Cardereader bleibt tot. Evlt. lag es aber auch am BIOS-Update, dass das Bootproblem scheinbar weg ist.

Und nur nebenbei: mein alter Cardreader funktioniert einwandfrei, es liegt also nicht an den Speicherkarten, mit denen ich testete   aber der alte Reader kann nur SD, kein SDHC - und er hat keine USB-Ports, die ich aber brauche. 


Das einzig Dumme bei ner Reklamation ist: wenn nun der Reader beim Service des Shops funktioniert, was dann? Muss ich dann das Porto zahlen? ^^


----------



## Al3x (31. August 2012)

Du hast ja trotzdem das Umtauschrecht, sagst eben du willst ihn nicht mehr, ohne Begründung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

Nimm lieber einen aktiven USB Hub und einen ext. Cardreader. Nutze es so seit Jahren und vermisse nix.  Innerhalb von 14 Tagen kannst ja eh tauschen, und eine Macke liegt ja vor was du quasi hierdurch beweisen könntest.


----------



## Al3x (31. August 2012)

Nimm halt einen bei dem du nix am Mainboardpanel anstecken musst und nur intern am Board, dann hast du auch einen USB Port mehr frei, braucht man doch immer.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2012)

ALso, wenn, dann reklamiere ich. Eine normale "Rückgabe" hat gleich mehrere Probleme:

1) die 2 Wochen sind fast rum, weiß nicht, ob ich das noch rechtzeitig zur Post schaffe
2) die Packung ist beschädigt, auch am Reader sind Kratzer, da ich den natürlich mehrfach ein/ausgeschoben und Schrauben festgedreht habe
3) Warenwert unter 40€, d.h. da müsste ich den Versand trotzdem zahlen... 
4) ich müsste dann ja ein anderes Panel bestellen, da ich unbedingt Front-USb brauche, also nochmal Versand...


@Al3x: fast den gleichen Reader gibt es auch mit NUR internen Anschlusssteckern (ICR-16), aber dessen Cardreader hat dann nur USB2.0 - der Reader vom Problem-Panel hat UBS3.0, und deswegen hatte ich mich auch für den entschieden. USB-Ports extern hab ich mehr als genug, da sind 8 Stück (2x 3.0), und da ich mit dem Problem-Panel nun an der Front auch 5 Ports (2x 3.0) habe, muss ich mir "hinten" echt keine Sorgen machen. Zudem hab ich da nur Maus, Tastatur, Gemepadsender und einen Lizenz-Dongle dran, ich wüsste nichts, was ich da noch anschließen "möchte". Drucker hat WLAN, Speichersticks, ne Cam usw. wird vorne angeschlossen.


*edit* jetzt ist der Cardreader auf der offiziellen Seite nicht mehr zu finden - ist der vlt systematisch nicht in Ordnung? ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

Hm, dann müßtest du das Teil verscheppern oder in der Bucht wenn der Trennungsscherz ähm Schmerz es zuläßt. Wie schon gesgt nutze doch anstatt Front USB doch einen aktiven USB Hub für den Tisch, notfalls gleich als USB  3.0 genauso  mit dem Cardreader so wäre er da wenn man ihn braucht


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2012)

Also, wenn es mit ner Reklamation Probleme geben sollte, dann behalt ich das Panel einfach und nutze den Reader halt nicht. Ich brauche den an sich eh nur für meine Fotocam, deren USB-Kabel nen Wackeltkontakt hat, so dass die Verbindung MANCHMAL unterbricht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2012)

Dann viel Glück beim Umtausch


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2012)

Nach 3 Mails mit Akasa, die sehr schnell antworteten, Lösungsvorschläge durchgingen und am Ende auch von einem Defekt ausgingen, habe ich den Cardreader nun zu caseking geschickt und heute einen Anruf bekommen, um den ich gebeten hatte, falls der Reader bei deren Prüfung geht: er funktioniert tatsächlich bei deren Tests einwandfrei! Das ist natürlich dumm gelaufen, aber das Gute: ich fragte, ob ich stattdessen den ICR-16 bekommen kann, desses Cardreader-Teil nur USB2.0 hat (ich gehe davon aus, dass DAS dann kein Problem ist) - caseking war sehr freundlich und hat gesagt, dass dies kein Problem sei - ich wollte sogar auf die Differenz verzichten (der ICR-16 ist 10€ billiger), aber das wollte caseking nicht, die schreiben mir sogar noch die 10€ gut, obwohl die Packung des "defekten" Cardreaders nicht mehr 100% o.k. ist - da hätte ich eh mit einem Abschlag gerechnet und diesen auch akzeptiert - das nenn ich nen guten Service


----------



## leorphee (5. September 2012)

Ich hatte so etwas auch schon, aber bei mir lag es an einer einzigen SD Card, die war defekt, sobald ich sie ein schob ging der ganze Reader nicht mehr, erst nach einen Neustart des PCs.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2012)

Ich hatte eine M2-Card und drei SD-Cards probiert, die SD-Cards gehen alle drei mit meinem alten Reader einwandfrei, den ich testweise wieder anschloss.

Es muss irgendeine Inkompatibilität zu meinem Board und/oder Treibern sein.


----------



## leorphee (6. September 2012)

Bei JZ wurde mir gesagt, dass die Kabel nicht länger als 75cm sein dürfen, sonst funktionieren sie nicht. Ich hatte mir ein USB3.0 Frontpannel extra besorgt und brauchte zum Anschluss an das Bord noch einen Adapter (ca.5cm) und damit hat er die USB3.0 nicht erkannt, nun hatte ich ein Original Gigabyte Frontpannel besorgt und nun geht es. Ich habe das andere Pannel an den hinteren Anschlüssen und dort gehen sie, also habe ich 4 Front USB3.0 Anschlüsse.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2012)

Also, ich hab nur die Kabel verwendet, die am Reader selber dran waren - keine eigenen Verlängerungen oder sonstwas. Und die USB-Ports hinten am PC sind alle am Board "angeschweisst", da läuft nichts über irgendwleche Zusatz-Slotblenden.

 Naja, morgen krieg ich hoffentlich den Ersatz, dessen Cardreaderteil nur USB2.0 hat, aber dafür fällt das externe USB3.0-Kabel weg - das müsste dann ja klappen, denn die USB3.0-POrts des vermeintlich defekten Readers gingen ja, d.h. DAS ist kein Problem gewesen.


----------

